# I have a favor to ask can someone send me lyrics of gesualdo madrigals in french?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im bilingual but english translation make me lose context, i would preffer french translated madrigal 1-6, italian and french is more poetic, no offense english please???

Can someone photo copy them to me i try so hard to find em on the net, i can't find f*** all, please help, im dying to read gesualdo ''en français'' to fully understand the madrigal, since english is not my mother tongue hmm?

Can someone help me on this please?

:tiphat:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Many of Gesualdo's texts can be found in French translation at the LiederNet Archive. Click on the link and you'll find a list of works by Gesualdo. Click on any work that has an "FRE" icon after the title. You'll see the original Italian text and then you'll have the option of seeing translations; click on the "FRE" to see the French.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Can someone send me Monteverdi's Madrigals in Hebrew?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

This link should work, deprofundis: Liedernet's translations of Gesualdo's works. You can choose French (FRE)
http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_settings.html?ComposerId=4167


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

In return I'd like you to find me Wagner's Meistersinger in Yiddish


----------

